# using acv as a dewormer



## christie (May 10, 2008)

I would like to raise my chickens as natural as possible. And read that you can put apple cider vinegar in there water to prevent worms. I went to a chkn seminar and this proffessor told me that I would have to leave the ACV in the water 24/7, and that should be the only water they ever frink for it to really work.
Does anyone else have any experience with this? The amounts and frequency you use it? Other options such as DE???
Thanks


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

ACV is not a dewormer and DE isn't either.
Most people don't deworm their chickens. I give all my animals, poultry included, 1/4 tsp of copper sulfate per gallon of water and that prevents parasites.


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

really... most don't deworm?? The professor made it sound like that you have too or else. And copper sulfate is not a chemical dewormer?So would that qualify being organic? Do you keep it in there water 24/7 forever? How much in the water? where do you get it? How often?
HAve you used ACv or De for anything before?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I was told pumpkin is a good dewormer.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Copper is a mineral, not a chemical. It is essential in small amounts and most animals are deficient because the ground our food grows on is deficient. 

Parasites are a symptom of copper deficiency. If you correct the deficiency, the animals will not have parasites.

1/4 tsp of copper sulfate per gallon of water and 24/7. 

I've used ACV and DE before using copper. Neither did anything at all that I could tell. Neither is a proven wormer and tests on DE show that it is ineffective.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Intestinal worms can live in stomach acid. Vinegar isn't nearly as strong as stomach acid. No way, is a worm going to be harmed by a bit of vinegar.


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

Ive givin copper to my goats.. where do I get it for the chickens???


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

christie said:


> Ive givin copper to my goats.. where do I get it for the chickens???


Here's one place that sells it:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=fTP0TYmdGMrdgQfgg7jtCw&ved=0CFQQ8wIwAA#


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Most feed stores carry copper sulfate for ponds. I use it for the goats and the poultry.


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

thanks


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

If you dont want to buy th ebig $50 copper sulfate form the feed store, you can buy it at Lowes in the plumbing section. It is marketed as root killer for septic systems. It also works as an antifungal. IF your waterer is prone to algae this will stop that form occurring. I put it in my cattle waterer as well. My cows have a mineral lick with copper in it, but I think it keeps the water cleaner. THe righ amount will giver your water a very light blue tinge. makes it much easier to read the water leve through the opaque water jug. 
By the wat If memory serves the copper sulfate I bought at Lowes was areound $11 per 3 lbs. SO the farm store is a better value per volume of weight. But a little of this goes a long way so I figured why spend $50 for a 5 year supply when $11 may last close to a year for me. I do not put a 1/4 tsp per gallon in for my cows. I just put a little in each time I move the waterer. I dump it about every three days. I do give that dose to my birds. But I have a mixed flock of Turkeys adn chickens. I just butchered my CX's so my turkeys are starting to free range with my layers now. Hopefully that goes OK. They are bigger than a hawk and they fluff up when they are threatened adn they seem to run for th barn when scared, so I think they are ready. OF course most of what I have thought about turkeys has proven wrong so far.


----------

